# ADA Results, NOW IN!



## Dan Crawford (4 Aug 2008)

The ADA results are in and a huge congratulations to every one.

The UK results are as follows:

Andrew Mack - 112
Mark Taylor - 539
Dan Crawford - 583
Ted Eales - 617
Dobrin Dobrev - 660
Graeme Edwards - 686
Jurg Bahler - 779
Andre Ward - 781
Tom Messenger - 874
George Farmer - 898
Chris Jupp - 977
Martain Peter - 1162

Ireland
*Our very own Peter Kirwan a whopping 15th place!*

Congratulations folks! You've done the UK proud


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (4 Aug 2008)

*Re: ADA Results*

woo!!!!

well done all 

Dan will be giving George some lessons when he comes home


----------



## johnny70 (4 Aug 2008)

well done all involved!

where can we see the scapes Dan?

JOHNNY


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Aug 2008)

Congrats everyone


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Aug 2008)

johnny70 said:
			
		

> well done all involved!
> 
> where can we see the scapes Dan?
> 
> JOHNNY


Dunno really, ADA released the top 27 or something last year, check out No. 15 here www.ukaps.org LOL
All the aquascapes will be in the next AquaJournal although pretty small. TGM and AE will be selling them.

I suppose we can post or entries now so i'll pop mine on shortly.


----------



## planter (4 Aug 2008)

Well done all !!! 

How cool is that to see the Uk represented so well.

Have to say a special congrats to peter Kirwan fantastic achievement, Look forward to seeing the scapes.


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Aug 2008)

Well done guys!   Extra pat on the back for Peter's excellent results!  

Cheers,


----------



## Aeropars (4 Aug 2008)

Lets see some pics then guys!


----------



## Themuleous (4 Aug 2008)

Nice one all  and def big congrats to Peter, 15th is a superb effort.

Sam


----------



## Egmel (4 Aug 2008)

Wow, congrats to all.  Hope you all got good feedback ready for next year 

15th is an amazing result for a gorgeous tank.

Looking forward to seeing photos of the rest.


----------



## ulster exile (4 Aug 2008)

Congratulations to all who took part!  May you go from strength to strength from here on in


----------



## John Starkey (4 Aug 2008)

Hi all,firstly well done to Peter for his brilliant high placing of 15th excellent,Also well done to all you other guys for making the effort not just for yourselfs but on the behalf of UKAPS you did yourselfs and us proud well done,regards john.  Ps i have just ordered my opti-white setup from TGM cost Â£820 so i will be having a go myself next time around,


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Aug 2008)

congrats everyone and well done Peter, a good result for you Dan aswell


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Aug 2008)

Cheers folks


----------



## zig (4 Aug 2008)

Hi everyone, thanks very much for the kind words, I just wish I could show you the photo of the 15th position tank, as soon as they publish the top 23 or 27 whichever it is, I will put the photos online here first of all. I documented it quite well, how I set up the tank and equipment used etc so I will put those photos up ASAP.

Today is a bank holiday over here..... but....I'm working   typical, so only getting back to UKaps now. I was up at 5.30 this morning before heading out for work checking to see if the results had been posted on the ADA website and what a great start to the day that was.

Congrats to everyone else who entered though, its a great competition to have entered, last year I placed 204 in the ADA 2007 and I was over the moon so you can go a long way in a year if you stick at it. Having entered once I think gives you a good appetite and focus to do better next time. I look forward to seeing all your entries.

For all those who placed in the higher numbers and think they didn't do that well or were a little disappointed, Oliver Knott placed in 849th position, he's crap as well, right !!! (NOT)   

BTW who is Andrew Mack is he member here? what user name does he use, reveal yourself Andrew Mack!!!!   

Onwards and upwards for UKaps  

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Aug 2008)

well done zig, bloody brilliant. now lets see your creation!   

you must be made up mate.

mark


----------



## planter (4 Aug 2008)

zig said:
			
		

> For all those who placed in the higher numbers and think they didn't do that well or were a little disappointed, Oliver Knott placed in 849th position, he's crap as well, right !!! (NOT)



Cant say I was to surprised at being placed 977th but I was surprised To see Ole pederson 'Tropica Plant Guru' at 990th    (reeeeesult  )


----------



## milla (4 Aug 2008)

zig said:
			
		

> BTW who is Andrew Mack is he member here? what user name does he use, reveal yourself Andrew Mack!!!!





I think Andy Mack is the one that set up the tank at the TGM open day. Uses forum name of elanmack.


----------



## zig (4 Aug 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> zig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't think its the same Ole Pederson though, this confusion came up last year as well I think, don't think its him anyway.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Aug 2008)

yep andy mack is the guy that set tgm's tank. same name anyway.

pics zig, pics my friend.


----------



## zig (4 Aug 2008)

milla said:
			
		

> zig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mystery solved!



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> yep andy mack is the guy that set tgm's tank. same name anyway.
> 
> pics zig, pics my friend.



Patience my friend patience! 

haha, well at least being placed one of the top 20 I know what one of them looks like anyway  takes the edge out of wondering what the others look like


----------



## Egmel (4 Aug 2008)

zig said:
			
		

> saintly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I'm confused, I thought from Dan's post on the first page of this thread that yours was the new front page for ukaps.org  :?


----------



## George Farmer (4 Aug 2008)

898th - very poor.  Must improve...

Well done to everyone else, especially Peter.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Aug 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> 898th - very poor. Must improve...



well it seems some of the other greats didnt fair that well either...next year mate!   

mark


----------



## Wayney (4 Aug 2008)

Congrats to those who entered   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> 898th - very poor. Must improve...



Dont be too hard on yourself George, as far as I'm concerned it's still bloomin impressive mate 8)  8)


----------



## George Farmer (4 Aug 2008)

Thanks, guys.

I'm surprised I didn't beat my place last year, and disappointed.

But I'm really chuffed for everyone else, especially Dan.  I knew his would beat mine.  Well-deserved.

And Peter is proving himself as truly world-class.  A great result.

I look forward to the AGA and next year's ADA, where hopefully I can claw back some pride!


----------



## JamesM (4 Aug 2008)

Congrats to all who entered 

Can't wait to see Mountainscape v2 now


----------



## Aeropars (4 Aug 2008)

Is there any threads details when the competition dates are? I wouldn't mind having a go at this next year.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (4 Aug 2008)

Well done all,what a result!!!

Ukaps baby!

Well done Peter - Respect!

I hope to see double the amount of entries next year, show the far east that they need to keep on their toes!!

*BRILLIANT*....well happy with all of you!!!


----------



## Wayney (4 Aug 2008)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> I hope to see double the amount of entries next year, show the far east that they need to keep on their toes!!



I think with the massive rise in quality scapes that i've seen on this site since being a member we can easily double the amount for next year.

Watch-out Far East......we are coming


----------



## Aqua Essentials (4 Aug 2008)

Well done Zig - one hell of an achievement.  You've left a real footprint on the map now (just a shame you aint British!)


----------



## Superman (4 Aug 2008)

Well done all. Top bombing.


----------



## The Green Machine (4 Aug 2008)

Awesome results.

Heartfelt congratulations to everyone we know and to those we have not yet met.

A big thumbs up to Andy Mack on his first entry.

Hooray for the UK, (not forgetting Ireland !)


----------



## eoto (6 Aug 2008)

Isnt Peter Kirwan a Member here? Id really like to see his Scape he entered.


----------



## Themuleous (6 Aug 2008)

Peter is 'Zig'


----------



## George Farmer (7 Aug 2008)

I feel a bit better about my 898th place now.

From Filipe Oliveira



> About George's layout, I don't understand why he obtained that classification... It remembers me my IAPLC 2006 when my aquarium obtained 552th and the same layout wins on AGA the 1st place and best of the show



And Jason Baliban



> I am always surprised by the results every year. Some results just dont make any sense, George's layout is a perfect example of a rating that is completely ridiculous!!



Roll on the AGA and ADA 2009!


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Aug 2008)

It must be nice to see that others feel the same, i for one am gob smacked that you didn't place higher.


----------



## Aeropars (7 Aug 2008)

Is there a thread over at APC? I havent been on to check.

I think to be fair its going to be so difficult to give every person an individual place concidering the amount of entrants each year.


----------



## beeky (7 Aug 2008)

Just wondering Zig, did you intend for the layout to be entered into ADA hence no journal? If so, that's quite a foresight! I get the impression people do a scape, and then decide whether it's good enough to enter. That would certainly be my plan!

I want to see journals for all of them!

Well done peeps, and that goes to UKAPS non-members as well.


----------



## zig (8 Aug 2008)

beeky said:
			
		

> Just wondering Zig, did you intend for the layout to be entered into ADA hence no journal? If so, that's quite a foresight! I get the impression people do a scape, and then decide whether it's good enough to enter. That would certainly be my plan!
> 
> I want to see journals for all of them!
> 
> Well done peeps, and that goes to UKAPS non-members as well.



beeky I don't really do journals for my tanks, I usually just do an aquascape and post the finished result. I didn't post any pictures of this aquascape when it was finished because I knew I would enter it into the ADA competition, that was done on purpose, I just presumed most people would do that. As for foresight, well, obviously I had no idea it would do so well, but we do live in hope I guess when we enter these things!!!

Here are some other entries from this years competition.

Some from Poland

http://akwarium.nafotki.pl/2008/08/...l-aquatic-plants-layout-contest-2008/#more-63

and several scapes from Vietnam, this one takes a sec for the pics to load.

http://www.aquasaigon.org/forums/showthread.php?p=10990#post10990


----------



## AndyTaylor (8 Aug 2008)

Well done Peter. Ireland does it better again!


----------



## jay (9 Aug 2008)

Has anyone actually seen any of the top 5 or so? think Peter's is the highest entry i've seen.
Hope the no.1 is a step up from last years winner.


----------



## beeky (11 Aug 2008)

Were those comments on George's 'scape via some forum?

It's probably just my paranoia, but I'm wondering how much anonymity people get on their 'scapes before they're judged. Do you think the use of ADA products get any extra placings?


----------



## planter (11 Aug 2008)

jay said:
			
		

> Has anyone actually seen any of the top 5 or so? think Peter's is the highest entry i've seen.
> Hope the no.1 is a step up from last years winner.




Have we seen your scape yet Peter? Did I miss it?

I thought last years winner was worthy .... fantastic hardscape IMO.


----------



## Themuleous (11 Aug 2008)

Peter's scape can be seen here 

www.ukaps.org

Sam


----------



## zig (11 Aug 2008)

Sam its not that particular aquascape, I did a second "new improved  " version of this aquascape and thats what got me 15th position. I didn't do a journal or anything like that pre the contest so the new version has not been published online at all.

I won't be able to publish the picture until after the ADA awards party which take place on the 13th Sept 2008, its really ADA's call when the photos are published, but they usually publish all 27 winning aquascapes shortly after the party, no doubt they will leak out soon after


----------



## JamesM (11 Aug 2008)

Hurry up Zig, I can't wait much longer


----------

